# kaum noch



## Wolfi

Hola a todos. Tengo una pregunta. Sé que "kaum" significa "apenas", y "noch" puede significar, entre otras cosas, "todavía". Pero hay contextos donde la expresión "kaum noch" me sigue pareciéndo "apenas". ¿Puede ocurrir eso? Como si "noch" perdiera su significado, y con kaum significase "apenas", a secas. Gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola, Wolfi:

¿Podrías darnos un tal contexto, por favor?

Un saludo.


----------



## Wolfi

Sí. "Carlas Mutter war geborene Engländerin, auch wenn man ihr das inzwischen kaum noch anhörte"


----------



## kunvla

Wolfi said:


> "Carlas Mutter war geborene Engländerin, auch wenn man ihr das inzwischen kaum noch anhörte"


_La madre de Carla era inglesa de origen, aunque ahora ya apenas se le notaba eso_.
_La madre de Carla era inglesa de origen, aunque ahora ya casi no se le notaba eso_.

"kaum noch" se puede traducir dependiendo del contexto como '_ya casi no_' y '_ya apenas_'. Sin embargo, en español se omite a menudo el _ya_.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Wolfi said:


> _Pero hay contextos donde la expresión "kaum noch" me sigue pareciendo "apenas". ¿Puede ocurrir eso? Como si "noch" perdiera su significado, y con kaum significase "apenas", a secas._



Veo que _apenas _no solo se traduce con _kaum_ sino también con _kaum noch._
Un ejemplo de un texto de un grupo alemán (Silbermond):


> Wo willst du hin? Ich kann dich kaum noch seh'n.


Esta línea traducen así: "¿Adónde quieres ir? Ya apenas puedo verte."
Y de Pons:





> kaum noch  -  apenas


Sin embargo, en alemán el _noch _no pierde su significado, ya que hay una diferencia de significado entre _kaum_ y _kaum noch._

Tomemos el ejemplo de arriba:
_Ich kann Dich kaum noch sehen_ significa: Antes te veía, pero ahora te has ido y ya casi no puedo verte.
_Ich kann Dich kaum sehen_: No se sabe si podía verte de cerca antes. Solo se sabe que apenas puedo verte ahora.

En tu ejemplo también no se deja omitir el _noch_:


Wolfi said:


> "Carlas Mutter war geborene Engländerin, auch wenn man ihr das inzwischen kaum noch anhörte"


 En mi opinión aquí el uso de la palabra _inzwischen_ requiere el _noch._
En "Carlas Mutter war geborene Engländerin, auch wenn man ihr das inzwischen kaum anhörte" falta algo. Sin _noch_ la oración suena incompleto.


----------



## Wolfi

Gracias!


----------

